# Back From Mosquitoville



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all action

Well I'm happy to report that we did not see a single mosquito this weekend!









First of all you have to know that our favorite spot is run by the military and camping availability is annouced on a certain day of the week. We were told that we could arrive on Friday at 4:30 pm. We arrived at our destination around 7:00 Friday evening and wondered first of all why the CG was empty and secondly, why there were about 40 or so RV's parked in a clay dirt field well before the entrance. The guard told us that we could proceed to the beach. I thought something was strange about this, so I called the recorded information line and sometime during the day, they changed the arrival time to 8:00 am Saturday because somebody made a mistake







I have now learned to call before leaving home.

We decided to just go ahead and park it with the rest of the pack (Hey, we were camping) and get an early start the next morning to try to line up early to get a good spot. The weather was nice, we got out our bbq and then I realized that I had forgotten our can opener...how can you have hotdogs without baked beans? I finally got the nerve to walk over and ask a fellow camper if they had an opener...The reply I got was "Sure, I'll rent it to you" Geez, I said, where's your camping spirit?

After dinner, we hung out for a bit enjoying the much cooler weather and got to sleep early to get ready for crunch time. We awoke at 6:30 and pulled into line right in front of an Outback 21rs. We got to talking and found out that they have actually visited Outbackers.com







I might even have them talked into Zion next year









We made our way down to the CG, got a beautiful spot and wound up parking next to our new Outback friends which was really nice.

It was now about 10:00 am, we were all set up and ready to begin fixing breakfast, when I realized I had forgotten butter of all things...It's about a 10 mile drive to the nearest store, but we were willing to do anything for butter...How can you have dry toast and butterless pancakes?? Our wonderful Outback neighbor offered us a cube of butter and saved the day. I had purchased a couple of extra packs of Marshmallow roasting forks before our trip and was thrilled when I heard that they were planning to make S'mores, but didn't have any roasting forks...it turned out to be a great trade for both of us









I have a question for you parents out there...What do you do when you arrive at your spot, really happy that the campers next door have kids to keep yours company, and then you find out that they are an absolute terror????? Their 7 year old grandson had the mouth of a truck driver and the F-word was one of his favorites







This kid was a nightmare and just wouldn't go away. We weren't very nice to him by day 2, and were very relieved to see them pull out.

We finally got to use our new $25.00 Washer drum fire pit and it performed flawlessly! 
(notice the two Outbacks in the background, ours is on the right...)










While sitting on the beach (without my camera of course) a convoy of 4 army tanks full of military personelle came out of the fog and cruised right in front us along the waterline beeping their horns and waving to us. It was pretty cool to see them and it made you proud to watch them go by. Later on I was able to get a photo of this rather large military vehicle










All things considered, we had a really nice time...Can't wait to go back again and one thing for sure is that I will be much better prepared









Thanks for listening!
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow Skippershe, sounds like you had an interesting outing!
You mean all that packing you did to get ready, and you forgot stuff? Not the beer I hope








At least you had neighbors that were prepared! Except for the 7 year old dropping the F-bomb!
I would have loaned his grandmother a bar of soap









At least you had your favorite spot at the beach sunny


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That sounds like a great time! I can picture my DW shaking her head as I disapear into the fog on the back of a tank...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip all in all. Not sure I understand the waiting till morning to get a spot thing but glad it worked out for you.

I've met some good people camping over the years having to borrow their can openers.


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry we missed out. Maybe when we get back from the cruise and I'll make sure E doen't drop the Fbomb. Glad to hear the fire pit worked.

See ya soon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a good trip. Even with the F-bomb kid, a days camping beats the heck out of a day working!

By the way, that heavily loaded military truck that was pictured....

Was it delivering to you the items you forgot to pack???









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> By the way, that heavily loaded military truck that was pictured....
> 
> Was it delivering to you the items you forgot to pack???
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO! How did you guess???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Dan!









Dawn, sounds like a great trip all in all. But I'm curious, how much did you rent your marshmallow roasting forks to the neighbor for? You know, for future reference.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...looks like a great time....do you think they were serious about renting the can opener?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad the trip went well.

I would have told the child that language was not acceptable around your kids and also told his parent/grandparent. Might allow one slip, but then they would be banned from my trailer and kids.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Dawn,

It sounds like you had a good time. We usually look around for kids to when we park to keep ours company. The only difference is that ours take off the minute we open the door.

That truck is the perfect tow vehicle and toy hauler. A few mods and we will have all the cargo space in the world. I wish I knew about it before buying the Titan <g>

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Wow...looks like a great time....do you think they were serious about renting the can opener?


I don't think so, I think he was just trying to be a wise guy but came off as a complete jerk (yeah you mister, you know who you are) LOL!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Cg neighbors can make or break the trip. Our first trip we stayed on the river, and forgot of all things, a dog leash. Also didn't have the insight to bring any rope. Closest thing I could have died the dog up with was the safety chains on the tt. Some people pulled in close to us, and I felt bad about borrowing rope. No fear, soon they came over borrowing tools, then us to them, etc, and finally traded some of our dish soap for one of their beers (was really mad I forgot that one!) Made some new friends out of the deal, so I guess it is good to forget stuff!


----------



## korth (Jul 31, 2006)

Just so all know, it wasn't the outbacker next door with the f-bomb kid







! It was Great meeting Dawn and Pat this weekend. As it turns out our rigs were 1 serial number apart from the dealer. Just joined outbackers.com thanks to Dawns reccomendation. Thanks again!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome a-board


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad the trip went well.
> 
> I would have told the child that language was not acceptable around your kids and also told his parent/grandparent. Might allow one slip, but then they would be banned from my trailer and kids.


My kids would just laugh and say hey, that kid sounds just like daddy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, campingorths!* action 
We are glad you have joined our cult, er family!









I hope Dawn was persuasive in talking you into joining us next July at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

campingorths said:


> By the way, that heavily loaded military truck that was pictured....
> 
> Was it delivering to you the items you forgot to pack???
> 
> ...


I thought it was a beer run.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

campingorths said:


> Just so all know, it wasn't the outbacker next door with the f-bomb kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome Campingorths action 
Don't worry, we all figured it wasn't Dawn's new "Outback neighbor" with the naughty grandson.
Welcome to the forum! Hope we will meet you at the 2007 Western rally at Zion


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campingorths said:


> Just so all know, it wasn't the outbacker next door with the f-bomb kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action Hi Campingorths! action

I was so glad to see that you made it here to Outbackers








Make sure to ask all the questions you like...there is always someone here to help









Dave, you have to post a photo of your homemade flagpole or at least describe how you made it...It is so cool and I am having Pat make one for our TT too!

Yes, I must clarify that my Outback neighbors were not the F-bomb kids parents









Talk to you soon, please tell Peeps that Michael says hi!

Dawn


----------

